# Solved: Locked out of my notebook in onenote 2013



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I just upgraded my OneNote program to 2013 and I am now getting the message "We're sorry you do not seem to have permission to edit this notebook". I am the originator and sole user of this Notebook. The only thing I can think of is that I had trouble signing in to my account. On one screen I see my log-in as ending with @Hotmail.com and the other says @aol.com.
Can anyone steer me in the right direction as to how to fix this situation. Thank you.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

You need to log in using the correct account.
It appears that you have more than one account.


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Easier said than done. There is no sign-in. I just click on Onenote and the notebook opens but I can't sync it because it says I do not have permission. Where and how exactly do I get or change the permission?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Have a look at "File, then select Account"
There you have several options including "Switch Account".


----------



## ottiliegirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I think that may have done the trick. It seems I have access to all three computers and they are all syncing. Thank you so much for your help. I had no idea that there was any sign-in attached to OneNote.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

There is because you are using a Shared Note Book.


----------

